# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  αλκοολ

## maria90

καταρχήν γεια σε όλους!
έχω συνειδητοποιήσει και παραδεχτεί εδώ και κάποιους μήνες πως είμαι αλκοολική.όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν θέλω να το κόψω.έχω προσπαθήσει δύο φορές και απέτυχα.το λατρεύω αλλά μου έχει δημιουργήσει πολλά προβλήματα.έχω απίστευτα κενά μνήμης σίγουρα 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα,ξεχνάω τι έχω κάνει το προηγούμενο βράδυ για ατελείωτες ώρες.επίσης με πιάνει πολύ συχνά πόνος στο στομάχι που δεν τον αντέχω και παίρνω 2 ζαντάκ για να μου περάσει.αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι σε ποιο στάδιο αλκοολισμού βρίσκομαι γιατί από ότι ξέρω(εκτός αν είναι μύθος)ένας αλκοολικός σουρώνει με πολύ λίγο,εγώ,πίνω ακραίες ποσότητες.και κάτι άλλο...τι εξετάσεις μπορώ να κάνω για να μάθω αν πχ.έχω πρόβλημα στο στομάχι,στο συκώτι κτλ?ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όποιον μου απαντήσει.

----------


## ανεμος

εχεις προσωπικο μηνυμα.....

----------


## maria90

βασικά πψς το βλέπω?είμαι καινούργια και δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## Αόρατος...

Πάνω πάνω στην οθόνη σου και λίγο δεξιά (δίπλα από το νικ σου), γράφει "Σημειώσεις". Κάνε κλίκ εκεί και μετά στα εισερχόμενα.
Καλό νομίζω είναι να δεις σοβαρά αυτό το θέμα, να συμβουλευτείς κάποιον και το ελαττώσεις τουλάχιστον αν δεν θέλεις να το κόψεις.

----------


## maria90

ευχαριστώ!!
βασικά,το έχω ελαττώσει από παλιά γιατί πριν κάποιο καιρό ξύπνησα σακατεμένη.δεν μπορούσα να κουνήσω το ενα μου χέρι και δεν θυμόμουν καν τι έιχε συμβεί.όμως όπως είπα πίνω πολύ.απλά από 10 ρετσίνες(για αρχή) πίνω πλέον 7.κάπως έτσι..

----------


## maria90

ρε παιδια σας παρακαλω πειτε μου τι να κανω...χθες παλι κομματια και σημερα δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα...εκανα κατι με ενα παιδι κ δεν θυμομουν τιποτα..αν δεν ηταν ο κολλητος μου δεν θα το ηξερα καν..τι να κανω??

----------


## dora-agxos

θες να ακουσεις το αυτονοητο?τι νομιζεις οτι πρεπει να κανεις?καταρχην εχεις δοκιμασει να το κοψεις?μπορεις?δεν μπορεις?να εκτιμησεις σε ποια κατασταση βρισκεσαι..

----------


## marian_m

Βρες τρόπο να το κόψεις! Τίποτ' άλλο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Προσπαθησε να βρεις εναν τροπο να το ελαττωνεις σταδιακα μεχρι να το κοψεις.....ο αλκοολισμος εχει διαφορες διαβαθμισεις και πρεπει να προσεξεις και σχετικα με την ποσοτητα πολλες φορες υπαρχει η εντυπωση πως και λιγο να πιεις σεν θα σουρωσεις η αν πινεις λιγο επι μακρο διαστημα...καλο θα ηταν να ζητησεις ισως τη βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου πανω στο θεμα ωστε να σε βοηθησει να αμτιμετωπισεις πιο αποτελεσματικα το προβλημα σου....νομιζω γα να μαθεις αν εχεις προβλημα στο συκωτι κτλ κανεις εξετασεις αιματος και διευκρινιζεις συγκεκριμενα...εχω συγγενη που ζητησε βοηθεια στους α.α. (ανωνυμοι αλκοολικοι) ισως κι αυτο σε βοηθουσε...

----------


## Fearg

Αν θελεις να κοψεις το αλκοολ, κατσε και σκεψου τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει να μεθας (προβληματα, βαρεμαρα, παρεες) και βρες καποιο αλλο τροπο να το αντιμετωπισεις.
Αν παλι, οπως λες, δεν θελεις να κοψεις το αλκοολ, πες σε καποια φιλη σου, που δεν πινει, να σε εχει στο νου της οταν πινεις. Παντως, μην περιμενεις να αποφυγεις εντελως τα μπλεξιματα οταν χανεις τον ελεγχο. Τα κενα μνημης, δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να τα αποφυγεις. Εχω καταλαβει οτι ειναι αναλογα με τον οργανισμο, πχ ενας φιλος μου δεν το παθαινει σχεδον ποτε, ενω για μενα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα το παθω οταν πιω. 
Την ιστορια με τον αλκοολικο που μεθαει με μια μπυρα, που λεει ο λογος, την εχω ακουσει κι εγω και η εξηγηση που μου εχουν δωσει, ειναι οτι μεθαει πιο ευκολα επειδη εχει κατεστραμμενο συκωτι. Αλλα, αυτη η κατασταση ερχεται μετα απο καμποσα χρονια συστηματικης καταναλωσης αλκοολ.
Μου κανει εντυπωση το οτι πριν απο 2-3 χρονια, εκανα κι εγω τις ιδιες σκεψεις με την παρεα μου και προβληματιζομασταν για το αν εχει χαλασει το συκωτι μας και τι εξετασεις πρεπει να κανουμε.

----------


## geork

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Ο λόγος που με έκανε να εγγραφώ στο φόρουμ είναι ότι προσπαθώ να εξαντλήσω κάθε περιθώριο και να πάρω όσες πιο πολλές γνώμες μπορώ ώστε να βγω από το αδιέξοδο στο οποίο έχω περιέθει.
Και για να γίνω σαφής,προσπαθώ να πείσω τον πατέρα μου να ζητήσει βοήθεια για να σταματήσει το αλκοόλ,χωρίς αποτέλεσμα δυστυχώς.
Το πρόβλημα είναι κλασικό. Δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι πίνει υπερβολικά και όταν του το αναφέρω μένει έκπληκτος που του το λέω! Τις πιο πολλές φορές παραιτούμαι γρήγορα από την συζήτηση αλλά μια φορά που επέμενα πολύ μου πέταξε το ποτήρι που έπινε.
Δεν είμαι κανά μωρό,πλησιάζω τα σαράντα,και φυσικά και ο πατέρας μου είναι μεγάλος άνθρωπος,στα εξήντα πέντε,αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι υποχρεωτικά λόγω δουλειάς αναγκάζομαι να περνάω πολλές ώρες μαζί του και αυτό για μένα είναι μαρτύριο. Δεν αντέχω άλλο! Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να σκέφτομαι άσχημα! Τι να κάνω? Έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα?

----------

